# Screenshots bei Vista? o.O



## Sukie (28. September 2008)

Guten Morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Seid kurzem habe ich einen neuen PC + Vista... 

Ich habe nun schon des öfteren beim spielen von WoW , Screenshots gemacht, doch finde die beim besten Willen nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Normalerweise waren WoW-Screenshots ja immer im WoW-Ordner.. doch Pustekuchen.. bei Vista nicht mehr!!! Habe den kompletten Ordner nun schon 1000 Mal durchforstet doch nichts gefunden...

auch so kann ich wenn ich den Arbeitsspeicher durchsuche nichts finden.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weiss jemand zufällig wo die Screens verschwunden sind? 

P.S. Mache die Screens wie immer mit Druck!

LG Sukie


----------



## Tikume (28. September 2008)

Ich habe (gottseidank) kein Vista aber würde da mal Richtung Eigene Dateien bzw. Ordner des Benutzers schauen.


----------



## Dagonzo (28. September 2008)

Also bei mir werden die Dateien unter Vista immer noch im Unterordner "Screenshots" gespeichert. Kann allerdings damit zusammen hängen, dass ich das ganze WoW-Verzeichnis damals von XP einfach 1:1 kopiert habe.
Ansonsten wie Tikume schon sagt.
Andere Möglichkeit. Ein mal die Suche aufrufen und dort ".jpeg" als Suchparameter eingeben. Dann werden dir alle jpeg-Bilder aufgelistet die sich auf deinem Rechner/Festplatte befinden.


----------



## aseari (28. September 2008)

Blizzard Support

Da sollte alles erklärt werden.


----------



## Winipek (29. September 2008)

Hmmm...was dort im support steht ..alles sowie beschrieben ... Bloss immer noch keine Screenshot  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
AppData.. alles da, nur nicht die blöden Shots *grübel*

Vielleicht jemand noch ´ne Idee?
(über Eigene Dateien, Suche (.jpg), etc.leider auch nix gefunden!)


Wini


----------



## spectrumizer (29. September 2008)

Wo ist denn dein WoW installiert? Unter C:\Programme\ bzw. C:\Program Files\... ? Wenn ja, ists klar, dass du dort nichts findest, weil unter Vista standardmäßig Programme keine Berechtigung mehr haben, ohne Erlaubnis unter diesen Systempfaden zu schreiben.

In dem Falle solltest du die Screenshots unter C:\Users\<Name>\AppData\Local\VirtualStore\Program Files\World of Warcraft\Screenshots\ finden.


----------



## Klos1 (29. September 2008)

Wieso benutzt du nicht einfach die Suchfunktion. Mache ein paar Screens und laß die Platte durchsuchen nach Bilddateien. Da du ja weißt, das die Bilder ganz neu gemacht wurden, schränkst du die Suche einfach weiter nach Datum ein und nimmst hier einfach aktuellen Tag. Dann sollte er ja was finden.


----------



## k4k4shi (29. September 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Wo ist denn dein WoW installiert? Unter C:\Programme\ bzw. C:\Program Files\... ? Wenn ja, ists klar, dass du dort nichts findest, weil unter Vista standardmäßig Programme keine Berechtigung mehr haben, ohne Erlaubnis unter diesen Systempfaden zu schreiben.
> 
> In dem Falle solltest du die Screenshots unter C:\Users\<Name>\AppData\Local\VirtualStore\Program Files\World of Warcraft\Screenshots\ finden.


Das erklärt alles, andere Frage hast du WoW neu installiert und mal deine Tastenbelegung gechekt??? und WoW teilt dir soweit ich weiß auch mit das es einen Screenshot gemacht hat siehe Chat-Fenster  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aseari (29. September 2008)

chat-fenster? bei mir kommt ne dicke meldung direkt aufm screen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## k4k4shi (29. September 2008)

aseari schrieb:


> chat-fenster? bei mir kommt ne dicke meldung direkt aufm screen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich mach zu selten screenshots meistens eher videos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winipek (30. September 2008)

Winipek schrieb:


> Vielleicht jemand noch ´ne Idee?
> (über Eigene Dateien, Suche (.jpg), etc.leider auch nix gefunden!)



nee - die suche nach Bildern hat nix gegeben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und die Benachrichtigung "Screenshot erstellt " erhalte ich .. somit werden sie auch irgendwo gespeichert...nur wo 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich schau mal unter C:\user\...

Wini


----------



## Trisher (30. September 2008)

Also bei mir sind die Screenshots ganz normal unter C:/Programme(x86)/World of Warcraft/Screenshots. Ich weiß ja nicht was du anstellst, aber versuche auch mal die Suche nach *.jpg oder wowscrnshot, das ist die Bezeichnung, die in  jedem Screenshot namen vorkommt. Gibt es keine, hast du schlichtweg keine Shots gemacht.


----------



## Dagonzo (30. September 2008)

Jungs vergesst es. Sukie war mittlerweile schon mehrfach wieder on seit dem der Beitrag erstellt wurde und antwortet nicht mehr darauf. Das Thema hat sich offensichtlich erledigt.

@ Winipek

[attachment=5094esk1.jpg]

Hast du das Häkchen links bei der markierten Stelle gemacht?


----------



## aseari (30. September 2008)

Ich würde eher oben wo "Indizierte Orte" steht auf "Überall" wechseln...


----------



## Dagonzo (30. September 2008)

Das schliesst aber nicht die nicht indizierten Dateien mit ein, sondern zeigt dann nur sämtliche Dateitypen an, also nicht nur Bilder, sondern auch Musik, E-Mails usw..


----------



## rckstR (30. September 2008)

also mein screenshots sind im wow ordner und ich hab auch vista 64 bit.  habs allerdings nicht installed sonder nur gezogen


----------



## darkalexa (19. Oktober 2008)

ich habe das gleiche problem, finde meine shots auch nicht wieder :-(


----------



## peda87 (27. Oktober 2008)

darkalexa schrieb:


> ich habe das gleiche problem, finde meine shots auch nicht wieder :-(



bei vista kann man nur screens machen wenn man per rechtsklick...das programm als admin startet dann sind die screens auch wie früher im gleichen ordner...


vista nutzer und sehr zufrieden damit...keine probleme


----------



## ra6nar03k (27. Oktober 2008)

man kann auch einfach die berechtigung für den screenshotordner ändern dann uss man nicht immer diese adminnachfrage wegklicken, das gleiche mach ich üerings immer mit dem addon ordner.


----------

